# Logo für Briefkopf



## seicke (9. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit ein paar Wochen sitze ich nun da dran mir ein Logo für meinen Briefkopf (privat) auszudenken. Doch es kommt einfach nichts gescheites dabei raus. Würde ja gerne meine bisherigen Ergebnisse zeigen, aber glaubt mir, die möchtet ihr nicht sehen ;-)

Da das ja hier die Creative Lounge ist, gibt es hier mit Sicherheit ein paar helle kreative Köpfe und da wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob ihr vielleicht ein paar Iden habt.

In dem Logo sollen die Initialen "S" und "E" drin vorkommen und es sollte konservativ, klassisch elegant sein. Aber auch für nichtkonservative, nichtklassisch elegante Ideen bin ich offen.

Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung: Der Briekopf ist hauptsächlich für den privaten Briefverkehr mit Behörden, Ämter, Firmen usw. Das Logo sollte also nicht allzu "crazy" sein ;-)

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## versuch13 (9. September 2005)

Hi, ich gehe mal davon aus bei S E handelt es sich um Inizialien? Was bedeutet denn jetzt privat? Für dich als Privatperson brauchst du ja kein Logo für Briefe an Behörden usw.?
 Worum geht es denn genau?


----------



## seicke (9. September 2005)

> Für dich als Privatperson brauchst du ja kein Logo für Briefe an Behörden usw.?


 Eben doch. Der Briefkopf wirkt ohne doch sehr leer


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. September 2005)

Hallo!

Also wo für Du als Privatperson ein Logo brauchst ist mir auch schleierhaft. 
Nun Ja hatte mir auch mal so etwas ähnliches gemacht, allerdings wahr ich glaube ich 10 Jahre alt.
Warum zeigst Du uns den nicht mal deine Ergebnisse weil ich möchte sie schon sehen.
Dann können wir Dir vieleicht sagen was Du daran verbessern kanst.
Hier in diesem Forum heist es ja auch schließlich User helfen Usern und nicht User macht mir mal. Da währe es im Job-Forum dann wohl besser aufgehoben.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Lenhard (10. September 2005)

Wie wärs mit sowas?
weiß leider nicht wie du heißt...hab einfach mal "Sebastian Ermann" genommen...

Mfg Lenny


----------



## seicke (10. September 2005)

@AKrebs70: Ich wollte ja auch nicht, dass mir hier jetzt einer ne "High-End-Lösung" liefert. Wie schon gesagt, geht nur um Tips und eventuell ein paar kleine Beispiele.
Und ok, ich wage es mal eins der Logos online zu stellen ...

@Lenhard: Hey Super! Das sieht doch schon mal um einiges besser aus als mein Teil.

Vielleicht noch etwas: Ich lege nicht großen Wert darauf, dass mein ganzer Name im Logo steht, soll eigentlich nur um die Initialen "S" und "E" gehen.
Such einfach nur eine geschickte Anordnung der beiden Buchstaben. Mir fehlen da bis jetzt einfach die Ideen.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## AKrebs70 (10. September 2005)

Hallo!

Hast recht mit deinem Logo.:suspekt: 
Ich glaube das könnte für Dich auch schon gans hilfreich sein:http://designguide.at/
Axel


----------

